# .22 Suppressor



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

As anyone used a local dealer that they would recommend for a .22 suppressor?

I know the rules on purchasing and owning this; not looking for "the lecture".

Thanks!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't know that I would recommend them, but Jays has them in stock. A buddy of mine got his AR suppressor through them. It went fine for him using Jays but you never know what kind of service you're gonna get when you walk in there.


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

Check with Larry at Ammuntions Sales Co. 
850-477-2223
http://www.submachinegun.net/


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for Larry, great guy to deal with and good prices on his stuff.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Before you spend all the money on the can and stamp...you might play around with a box of subsonic ammo and see if that accomplishes what you need. Maybe end up saving a little dough.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Don't know that I would recommend them, but Jays has them in stock. A buddy of mine got his AR suppressor through them. It went fine for him using Jays but you never know what kind of service you're gonna get when you walk in there.


I bought all four of my Cans from Jays... I love them...

Gemtech

http://www.gem-tech.com/store/pc/home.asp

.22 Outback II

.223 M4-02

9mm Trinity

.45 Blackside

They all work great and the Gemtech guys are great to deal with. I have had them thread barrels for me too.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

gunrunner06 said:


> Check with Larry at Ammuntions Sales Co.
> 850-477-2223
> http://www.submachinegun.net/


Another +1 for Larry. He charges half of what Jay's charges. If Jay's has the one you want in stock that would save a bit of a wait, otherwise I would use Larry at Ammunition Sales.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. Sounds like I'll be laying Larry a visit this week.


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Check with Dixie, on the forum, he is starting a new business venture and has ordered some from AAC. Great person to deal with.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Fanner50 said:


> Another +1 for Larry. He charges half of what Jay's charges. If Jay's has the one you want in stock that would save a bit of a wait, otherwise I would use Larry at Ammunition Sales.


Excellent dealer, the most knowledgeable dealer in NFA I've ever met.

Larry stocks these Huntertown Arms Guardian .22 cans for $200. Many on Silencerforums claim that it meters just as well if not better than higher cost .22 cans like the Silencerco Osprey. Frankly, most .22 cans use the same exact K baffle design. It also disassembles quite easily with 1 inch square endcaps.

I bought one and it works pretty good with subconic ammo.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*???*

Can you use these things on a public range? are there any restrictions as to when / where they can be used? Is there really a 4-6 month wait to get stamp? I have never seen anyone using one at any range. I know it would be redundant , but for practice and such.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not know of any restrictions at any of the local ranges. It does take a few months, 3-6 or so, to get all the required paperwork back and through the ATF.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

kendive said:


> I bought all four of my Cans from Jays... I love them...
> 
> Gemtech
> 
> ...


*How do your cans for the 45 and 9 work for you? Do you still need Ear protection?*


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Wait time is realistically at least 6 months im at 5 months and counting for my integrally suppressed 300 blackout ar15 upper


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Larry handled mine and I highly recommend him:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *How do your cans for the 45 and 9 work for you? Do you still need Ear protection?*


No. I shot his .45 and its stupid quiet. You can carry on a conversation with someone shooting right next to you.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

jmsiv said:


> I do not know of any restrictions at any of the local ranges. It does take a few months, 3-6 or so, to get all the required paperwork back and through the ATF.


Most ranges that I know of don't care. They may ask to see a copy of your form 1 or 4 though. The reason why you don't see many NFA weapons at shooting ranges is because NFA is a small niche market (its steadily growing larger though) compared to title 1 firearms.

Mine took one day less than 6 months box to box.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Most ranges that I know of don't care. They may ask to see a copy of your form 1 or 4 though. The reason why you don't see many NFA weapons at shooting ranges is because NFA is a small niche market (its steadily growing larger though) compared to title 1 firearms.
> 
> Mine took one day less than 6 months box to box.


I had someone on staff at Styx stop my shooting and ask to see the " license " for my suppressor. I showed him a copy of my stamp and that satisfied him. That was the only time that I have had someone ask out of the dozens of times that I have had NFA items out at the range.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ilintner said:


> I had someone on staff at Styx stop my shooting and ask to see the " license " for my suppressor. I showed him a copy of my stamp and that satisfied him. That was the only time that I have had someone ask out of the dozens of times that I have had NFA items out at the range.


I think most range staff do that as a cover their butt move. Most people think NFA is awesome and after finding out its legal they want to play with the toys.


----------



## jibl1967 (Jan 23, 2012)

Larry at Ammuntions Sales Co.......


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Another +1 for Larry, have had him handle all of my transfers.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

edit


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

kendive said:


> They work great. I run them on Glocks.
> 
> Don't need ear protection with any of them. Even the .223. :thumbup:


Damn really?

What can and gun do you run .223 through? My Sig P556 SBR will absolutely ring my bell suppressed without hearing protection. I have never tried my bolt action without hearing protection but after the sig i am pretty cautious.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] He's a new class 3 guy in Pace.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Guy's I am very uneducated on the stamp or what ever needed for a suppreser. Can one of you post a link to a thread or website to educate me as I dont want to derail this one and would love to quite a couple down.Thanks for the help.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Aqua Uno said:


> Guy's I am very uneducated on the stamp or what ever needed for a suppreser. Can one of you post a link to a thread or website to educate me as I dont want to derail this one and would love to quite a couple down.Thanks for the help.


http://www.submachinegun.net/

Go to class 3 page, then go to the bottom of page.

He explains it pretty well.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

edit


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Someone tell me why I cant hunt with one, Small game that is,, An I already know its the law.. But there getting popular, but dont seem to have any legal place eccept home or range. If someone is breaking in I want that other perp to know his partner just got it shot off... Not keep coming,,, Explain? Thanks ole carver


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Check these guys out. If I was buying one I would drive over and buy direct from them. They are just east of Apalachicola. 
www.thompsonmachine.net

There a lots of youtube videos of their suppressors.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> Someone tell me why I cant hunt with one, Small game that is,, An I already know its the law.. But there getting popular, but dont seem to have any legal place eccept home or range. If someone is breaking in I want that other perp to know his partner just got it shot off... Not keep coming,,, Explain? Thanks ole carver


Because FL says so, this was probably written way back in the day when most people were dumb and thought that suppressors were for the James Bond type.

I would have no problem using an NFA (maybe not an MG, just too expensive to loose) firearm for defensive purposes. SBRs and SBSs make it easier to maneuver indoors and cans save hearing protection so its more easily identify whats going on. Even indoors with a can and the best subsonic, its still going to be somewhat noticeable. Unless you live in a messed up jurisdiction you shouldn't get any flak from the cops or the state attorney.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Its ashame, you pop a critter out of a tree, there might have been 6 or seven to bag, but the blast will keep em out of site for a spell before getting anouther one, I was thinking small game, even on private land,, Thats what bites a big one. Someone stted the Laws only allow home defence or range practice. Have I been steered wrong or is that the way our state requires them used?? Im not any James Bond, but what you said make since for home defence an hearing the next burgler behind the first Gravity3694... Thanks ole carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Gravity3694, I watched the video an now I kinda like the idea of having at least one of those for the homestead, But tell me the test were all with subsonic loads? Common store bought or reloads dont work as well? Thanks ole carver


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> Gravity3694, I watched the video an now I kinda like the idea of having at least one of those for the homestead, But tell me the test were all with subsonic loads? Common store bought or reloads dont work as well? Thanks ole carver



As far as hand guns go, 230GR .45acp is subsonic and off the shelf rounds will be subsonic and quiet. 

9mm you have to go to the 147GR loads to get subsonic which are also available, but not usually locally. Without a subsonic bullet, you wont have muzzle blast, but the supersonic crack will be loud. 

Bulk pack .22lr usually stays subsonic if the barrel is less than 5.5" or so. My mosquito and .22lr AR15 with a 4" barrel will keep federal and remington bulk subsonic, as well as CCI minimags. I haven't tried anything faster than that. Every now and again in colder weather the mosquito will go supersonic with the bulk pack stuff and minimags. It is a very noticeable difference!

In my full sized .22lr rifles, 16" 10/22 and 22" Savage, I have to use subsonic ammo like CCI green tag, Remington subsonic, and Remington Target. For this reason I rarely, if ever, shoot them suppressed although the bolt action savage is spooky quiet with subs. 

As far as .223/556 goes,

In my personal opinion, my AR type weapons, and Sig 55x guns are not hearing safe suppressed. I haven't tried to shoot my bolt action without ear muffs though.


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

My form 4 showed up today approved on my 22 can. A little over 5 months after going pending.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> Its ashame, you pop a critter out of a tree, there might have been 6 or seven to bag, but the blast will keep em out of site for a spell before getting anouther one, I was thinking small game, even on private land,, Thats what bites a big one. Someone stted the Laws only allow home defence or range practice. Have I been steered wrong or is that the way our state requires them used?? Im not any James Bond, but what you said make since for home defence an hearing the next burgler behind the first Gravity3694... Thanks ole carver


The way that American jurisprudence (ethics and construction of the law) is that the laws restrict rather than empower. In other words if its not prohibited by the statutes its legal. 



TheCarver said:


> Gravity3694, I watched the video an now I kinda like the idea of having at least one of those for the homestead, But tell me the test were all with subsonic loads? Common store bought or reloads dont work as well? Thanks ole carver


Knowing the guy in the video, he probably used subsonics. He's a big can efficienado and regularly posts on Silencerforums IIRC.



ilintner said:


> As far as hand guns go, 230GR .45acp is subsonic and off the shelf rounds will be subsonic and quiet.
> 
> From what I've seen, even though .45 ACP is subsonic, the big hole makes loud. In fact, there's only been a few cans that have come in recent years that makes .45 ACP hearing safe on handguns.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad we agree 

The osprey and tirant are what I would pick as far as .45 suppressors go, and from what I understand, they are both hearing safe, even quiet, dry and even better when ran wet. 

Good to know that academy carries the 147gr stuff. Is it the Alabama ammo Special K? I think that American eagle makes 147gr stuff too right?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ilintner said:


> Glad we agree
> 
> The osprey and tirant are what I would pick as far as .45 suppressors go, and from what I understand, they are both hearing safe, even quiet, dry and even better when ran wet.
> 
> Good to know that academy carries the 147gr stuff. Is it the Alabama ammo Special K? I think that American eagle makes 147gr stuff too right?


The Osprey and Tirant are on my list to buy for a handgun can. I think they are currently the best on the market as of now.

It wasn't Special K ammo. Federal American Eagle does make 147gr FMJs.


----------

